# My BFD / REW results



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I thought I would start off and show how the response of my Servo-15 sub was improved by my BFD (Behringer Feedback Destroyer).

I used REW (Room EQ Wizard Software) to sweep my HT room and suggest filters to enter into the BFD. I don't use the cable from my computer to automatically set the filters in the BFD (but I should). I'm so **** fast setting the filters into the BFD I don't bother with the cable, but using the cable is a nice way to do it though.

Below is the response without any filters set.












Below is the response after entering my filters as suggested by the REW software. Not too bad a result. You can see I added a small house curve into the REW to boost the signal from 60Hz down to 30Hz by about 5dB.

We usually like to set the X-axis of our graphs from 15Hz to 200Hz and the Y-axis from 45dB to 105dB. This way everyone is comparing the same thing. Some people like to get the response absolutely perfect, but it's really not required.












Below is how I have my computer hooked up to use REW software with my HT system. The cables are quite easy to purchase or make yourself. You don't use the left channel except to originally short it out to create a soundcard calibration file to compensate for your soundcards response.













brucek


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well I'd expect no less than perfection from you... what about that 3db notch out at 28hz???? huh huh huh???? :sarcastic: 

Couldn't resist... :devil:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

I almost said the same thing...To expect less from the BFD pro would be an insult :laugh:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, that's a hole capable of swallowing any amount of power I can throw at it.

It is directly caused by the door to my kitchen being open. If I shut the door, the notch goes completely away. Very cool.

I like the door open, so I live with it..... 

brucek


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

is the difference even audible? id assume if it was, you would rather keep that door closed


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> is the difference even audible?


Not a chance. Too narrow and not deep enough. This is why I always tell people to not get too carried away with trying to create a perfect response (other than for the fun of it)..

brucek


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Getting to the bottom of naturism ...*



Yamahaluver said:


> Bryan 9000,
> 
> What is the significance of this post here, please post it somewhere else, there are many places on the net for this kind of stuff, this is the last place you should be frequenting.


It's just an ad for ****. You should just delete the post, IMHO. It has no relevance here.


----------

